# Freeware Programm zur Verschlüsselung von USB-Sticks



## Onkelz-Fan94 (16. März 2009)

*Freeware Programm zur Verschlüsselung von USB-Sticks*

Hallo zusammen
Ich suche ein Programm mit dem ich meinen USB Stick verschlüsseln kann so
das niemand wenn ich ihn verlieren sollt ohne Passwort auf ihn zugreifen kann
Gibt es sowas im Freeware bereich?
MFG


----------



## aurionkratos (16. März 2009)

*AW: Freeware Programm zur Verschlüsselung von USB-Sticks*

Mit Truecrypt kannst du verschlüsselte Container anlegen, wie genau das Laufwerksverschlüsseln geht, weiß ich allerdings nicht. Ggf braucht man dafür eine lokale Truecrypt-Installation. 
Truecrypt ist open Source.


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (18. März 2009)

*AW: Freeware Programm zur Verschlüsselung von USB-Sticks*

Ok danke ich versuche das mal!
MFG


----------



## steffenxyz (18. März 2009)

*AW: Freeware Programm zur Verschlüsselung von USB-Sticks*

ich weiß nicht ob du es kennst aber es gibt da sone suchmaschine wie google!
Verschlüsselungsprogramm gratis
also mir reichen etwa 84.000 ergebnisse um das richtige Programm zu finden
ne Spaß beiseite...
Truecrypt is ein wirklich gutes Verschlüsselungsprogramm. Du kannst damit ohne Probleme einzelne Platten/Partitions oder auch dein ganzes System verschlüsseln. Geht natürlich alles auf Performance!
Also ich hab bei meinem USB Stick ein Container Angelegt und darauf meine Privaten Daten getan und zusätzlich ist die Portable Edition von TruceCrypt drauf damit ich es nicht auf jedem PC neuinstallieren muss
TrueCrypt - Portable Edition 6.1

MfG Steffenxyz


----------



## No0dle (18. März 2009)

*AW: Freeware Programm zur Verschlüsselung von USB-Sticks*

Hier findest du ein nettes Tutorial für die Nutzung von Truecrypt auf USB-Sticks


----------



## sola (19. November 2009)

*AW: Freeware Programm zur Verschlüsselung von USB-Sticks*

Hallo, dafür benutze ich Rohos Mini, würde dir auch emfehlen. Das Programm ermöglicht einen Teil des USB Sticks mit dem Passwort durch die Erzeugung der virtuellen verschlüsselten Partition zu verstecken. Die Partition ist durch das Passwort geschützt und kann an jedem Rechner  geöffnet werden, sogar wenn du in einem Internet-Cafe bist. Du darfst auch keine administrativen Rechte dafür haben. Anstatt PW zu den Schlüsseldateien kannst du den USB Stick benutzen. http://rohos.net/produkte/rohos-mini-drive/:daumen:


----------

